# Bone collector muzzleloader SOLD thanks OGF



## Duck1 (Jun 2, 2018)

Sold sold sold thanks ogf 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duck1 (Jun 2, 2018)

5


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Camo or synthetic stock? SS barrell? Pics?


----------



## Duck1 (Jun 2, 2018)

Camouflage, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duck1 (Jun 2, 2018)

Had trouble posting pictures yesterday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

